# Rescue bun!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I never updated about the rabbit at my work.

Well I've had him a couple weeks now & hes a total sweetheart, I'm so glad I took him!

He was kept in the back room due to attacking the other rabbits & killing a guinea-pig that was stupidly put in with all the rabbits. Hes a full grown adult male standard rex & had been at the store all of his life & fed only rabbit pellets. My boss had been saying he was going to send him back to the breeder [a HUGE commercial rabbit breeder, which I assume conditions would be just like those that breed ratties for chain pet stores]
The day I brought him home, I got to work & he had no water 

Nobody liked him, but I felt a bond with him & he always let me pet him, hold him...even give him kisses & hes stayed that way 
I've been giving him time to settle, but I let him out to run the other day & all he wanted to do was sit in my arms & nuzzle into me...he also rubs his chin all over me...which I guess is their way of 'claiming their human' lol.

I'm still torn on a name, can't choose between Hershey & Nesquik haha.

I am currently working on litterbox training him & plan to get him fixed soon...









Eek flash gave him demon eyes lol!


First day home...looking a little overwhelmed poor baby.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Some name ideas:
PlayBoy 
Velveteen
Cadbury

*snicker* Get it? XD

But really, he's adorable! Looks like a Jefferson to me. <_< He has such a "proper little man" face, I can only see him being named after royalty.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Nesquick!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have heard the name Hershey quite a few times before but I can't say I have ever heard Nesquik that is cute.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hes finally got the hang of the litter box (FX!) so I took the deep pan out & hes on the original CN floor with no bedding except in the litter box...so far so good (if only ratties were that easy!). Also had him out with the kids on the couch & he was all over them, climbing on their laps, nuzzling them. Hes the sweetest bunny I've ever met  just got himself a bad rap thanks to dumb mistakes of humans. Thanks for all the name ideas...he does have a 'gentleman' face haha.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So he's a full grown bunny? Do you know how big females gets? We think our female has dwarf in her she's not as big as our other bunnies were and she's bigger then our dwarf male. We just found out she is a she a few days ago do to us having both bunnies out at the same time.... And so we may have baby bunnies haha she is an adult thought we got her from people trying to regime her they thought she was a male s life she has been called a he her whole life. Your bunny is so cute and sounds lie sweetie! He does look like he has a gentleman's face haha and I love his ears they are so big! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a lucky little rabbit. He looks so soft and velvety! 

My Kiki looked like that last pic when I first brought her home. He'll own the house before long!


----------

